# Craftsman 208cc 26 inch sputter, stall hard start at times



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

I recently posted about this concern under general topics because this probably applies to other brands with this concern. I ended up finding porcelain at spark plug boot cracked and spark jumping to boot shield instead of spark plug. I took picture but had not figured how to post them. Hopefully this helps someone with similar concern.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Thanks for posting that. It's something that doesn't happen very often and can be hard to think of as a cause of the symptoms.


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)




----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I closed your other thread, lest the discussion become hard to follow.

Regards,


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

There is a picture just above the advertising. Hope it helps


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

The crack is in the porcelain at the spark plug. It shows where the spark was jumping to the metal shield over the spark plug boot.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I believe that end is replaceable, without replacing the complete coil assembly. I've gotten them from the jungle site. 

GLuck, Jay


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

Thank you for that info. I just replaced the coil assembly, then dissected it to find the root cause. Have a Happy New Year.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

JayzAuto1 said:


> I believe that end is replaceable, without replacing the complete coil assembly. I've gotten them from the jungle site.
> 
> GLuck, Jay



Jungle site????


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

He probably meant Amazon. Not a big difference in cost either way. I see new ignition coils for 15 USD or less.

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeknapp (17 d ago)

There are a lot of coils on many sites. I bought an Oakten coil on the Walmart app. Free Shipping and decent price. Oakten has many parts for many products, have had good luck with their products. Happy New Years.


----------

